# Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3



## Puller (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen uns mit 3 Leuten evlt. den Teichsaugen kaufen.
(Teichgröße von 5000 - 8000 ltr.)
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Sauger, oder kann etwas 
besseres empfohlen werden? 300,00€ für sinnloses Spielzeug ausgeben ist auch nicht das wahre.

Vielen Dank für euro Info's und schöne Grüße

Jens


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Hallo Jens
... mir hat er geholfen ...ist eine super Sache mit dem permanent saugen,
allerdings ist es auch eine Preisfrage.
Ich habe auch einen Sauger getestet, der das Fernbedienungskabel im Saugschlauch hatte. Der lag preislich bei 100 Euro.
Da bleibt viel Mist dran hängen....
Also ich find den 3er ok, allerdings habe ich nicht 300 Euro bezahlt...ich denke da würde ich dann doch ins grübeln kommen....


----------



## Puller (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Ok danke, der Preis ist ja zum Glueck die Preisempfehlung von Oase. Vielleicht geht da ja noch was.


----------



## rut49 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Hallo, Jens,
ich leihe mir den Schlammsauger 1x jährlich für 3Euro/die Std. aus. Er saugt den Schmutz ab, und wenn der Behälter voll ist pumpt er automatisch ab. Das finde ich z.B. ganz praktisch, weil man nicht immer ein- u. ausschalten muß. Etwas negativ finde ich allerdings, daß das Gestänge, welches zusammen gesteckt werden muß, für die Tiefe etwas unstabil ist. Ob dies allerdings bei anderen besser funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen, denn ich kenne nur den O..e-Sauger.
mfG Regina


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Hallo Jens, 
bitte immer dran denken, das durch den Sauger auch __ Parasiten Krankheiten etc. von einem Teich in den nächsten wandern kann, wenn man sich ein Gerät teilt bzw. leiht. Immer peinlichst sauber machen ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Cleud (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch einen Sauger getestet, der das Fernbedienungskabel im Saugschlauch hatte. Der lag preislich bei 100 Euro.
> Da bleibt viel Mist dran hängen....
> 
> Hallo ra_ll_ik,
> ...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Moin
ich habe den Pondovac 3.
Sicherlich sind keine Wunder zu erwarten, aber durch die verstellbare Düse die sich im Lieferumfang befindet kann ich sogar meine Pflanztöpfe absaugen ohne das die Kiesel aufgesaugt werden.
Klar wenn ein Stein vorne in der Düse hängt das der Sauger nicht mehr saugt, aber stelle dir das mal vor, du hast Fadenalgenschmodder an dem Kabel der Fernbedienung im Saugschlauch hängen, dann wird´s schmutzig  
Diese Art der Sauger gibt es nicht von Oase, aber von anderen Herstellen (die sogenannten Billisauger)
Dann gibt es noch solche, die sich automatisch ausschalten wenn der Tank voll ist, was ich dann vorziehen würde.
Beispiel
Du hast die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## Luggi Habermann (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Hallo !
habe euere Beiträge mit Interesse gelesen, speziell das Problem von Cleud-
die hatte ich mit dem PV3 auch. Hab jetzt einen "Monsta" von der englischen
Firma Blagdon gekauft, kostet auch knapp 300 Mäuse. Mit dem klappts aber schneller und besser ! 
Leider wars ziemlich schwer, so ein Teil zu beschaffen-inzwischen hat es dann doch geklappt und meine zwei Teiche sind so gut wie schlammfrei


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Hi,

also ich hab auch den PV3 und bin sehr zufrieden, wenn sich mal steine an der Düse verfangen kannst du sie leicht im Wasser abstreifen oder die Düse anheben (über den Wasserspiegel) und dann fallen die dranhaftenden Steine ab. Vergiss nicht das Netz am Ablauf dran zumachen.

Kauf niemals einen Gebrauchten und kauf den O...e nur vom Fachhändler, Adresse steht auf der O..e Seite - mit Orginalquittung gibts da 3+2 Jahre Garantieverlängerung.

PS: vielleicht gibts ja auch einen Rabatt bei einem Händler in deiner Nähe, ich hab 8 % bei meinem Bekommen

PPS: den baugleichen Sauger gibts auch von Gardena ...


huui ... hab leider erst jetzt genau geshen das du schon einen hast ... hmmmm...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

, der Säuger hat nun bei der Reinigung gestern seit zeitliches gesegnet. Ich werde mal meine Re raussuchen, aber Garantie ist glaub ich gerade rum. Unten an den saugeinsätzen hat sich ein Kunststoffteil gelöst und danach war nur noch Qualm und keine saugleistung mehr. Schade, der Preis war recht hoch und die 2 kammertechnik zeitsparend, aber das er so schnell kaputt geht war mir eine leehre. 

Ich nutzte ihn meist als schnelle teichpumpe zur gezielten schnellen teichentleerung für TWW. Nun kommt ein 100 € Teil. Den Oase Start gibts ab nächste Woche beim toom Baumarkt. Hat diesen Einsteigersauger jemande ? 
Alternativ gibt es noch einen 200w stärkeren von plantiflor (tss 1600) hat den denn jemand ?


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2012)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Ich hab nur einen 99euro-sauger vom globus-baumarkt,aber der reicht mir. der letzte hat 3jahre gehalten. immer noch günstiger als jedes mal pro tag 25euro leihgebühr . . .


----------



## RKurzhals (12. März 2012)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Hallo Ralf,
ich bin neugierig auf Deine Erfahrungen. Habe bislang vom Schwiegervater einen 99,-€ Teichsauger geliehen bekommen. Das Teil machte sich ganz gut. Was muss man beachten? Es schaltet halt ab, wenn der Korb voll ist (je nach Aufstellung früher!). Dann läuft ein ganz Teil des abgesaugten Bodengrunds zurück. Und setzt sich nicht ab .
Ein kontinuierlich saugendes Teil wäre mir da lieber (ich habe "nur" 50 cm Höhendifferenz). Da mein Ablauf auch noch oberhalb Teichniveau ist, ist hier eine zweite eklatante Schwachstelle.
Was mich davon endgülig abbringt, so ein Teil generell zu empfehlen, ist die Tatsache, dass der Ablauf unterhalb des Saugerniveaus liegen muss... .
Als zweite unangenehme Erfahrung habe ich lernen dürfen, dass die Kabellänge bescheiden ist (was sind 5 m?? - einfach viel zu wenig für > 1000 W Anschlussleistung). 
Ich habe erst mal lernen dürfen, wie das Teil funktioniert (die Beschreibung war ein automatisch übersetzter Asia->Deutsch-Schrott, der zudem nicht die nötigen Infos beinhaltete - also ein rechtlich fraglicher Fetzen Papier ). Die Schlauchlängen zum Teich waren unverschämt kurz - ich habe nicht mal in einem Meter Umkreis zum Steg ohne meine "Kärcher-Teile" saugen können (bei 1,5 m Tiefe, und 50 cm hinter der Stegkante!). Die Ablauf-Garnitur war schlicht unbrauchbar bei 3 m Gesamtlänge.
Ich vermute mal, dass viele kommerziell angebotene Sauger ähnlich unbrauchbar sind. Liebe Leute, wer stellt seinen Sauger am Teichrand auf, wenn er an selbigem saugen muss? Wie soll man da in 2 m Entfernung noch an den Bodengrund gelangen, wenn dieser nicht wie bei einem 6 m³-Teich wieder an der Oberfläche liegt? Über die Möglichkeiten des Abflusses will ich gar nicht erst reden. Die Schlauchlänge ist indiskutabel! 
Mein Fazit: die "Baumarkt"-Schlammsauger sind nicht ihres Namens wert, aber man kann sie mit etwas technischnem Verstand zu ihrer beschriebenen Funktion überreden. Für einen technisch interessierten Menschen sind das alles keine Probleme. Aber: wer kauft ein Auto, das man erst durch den TÜV bringen muss, nachem man ihm selbst neue Bremsen und Beleuchtung eingebaut hat? (ohne Preisaufschlag, versteht sich )
Von mir ein "baut mal ein Produkt!" an Oase, Pondovac und Co !!!


----------



## VolkerN (12. März 2012)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Ich hatte den OASE-Pondovac 3 knapp zwei Jahre im Einsatz gehabt bevor er sich im Herbst letzten Jahres "in Rauch" aufgeloest hatte. Bei dem Neupreis fuer das Geraet bin ich schon sauer 

In der ersten Saison hat das Gerät noch akzeptabel funktioniert (allerdings macht es einen "Höllenlärm") ...im Lauf der Zeit wurde die Saug-/Pumpleistung immer schlechter. Schliesslich und endlich war der Krach bei eingeschaltetem Gerät größer als die Saugleistung.

Danach habe ich mir nun Anfang des Jahres einen Heissner F1 zugelegt. Das Teil benötigt zwar weniger Energie ...aber es besteht aus noch schlechterem "Plastik". Das Pump-Prinzip des F1 scheint mit dem Flügelrad recht gut zu funktionieren ...wenn es denn endlich mal nach dem Start die Luft aus dem Sauger herausbefördert hat (was zum Teil erst nach mehreren Anläufen funktioniert). 

Der Heissner F1 hat noch den Nachteil dass die elektrischen Komponenten komplett unter Wasser zum Einsatz kommen. Daher darf man nicht während der Arbeiten in den Teich steigen (für grössere Teiche also ungeeignet). 

die Bezeichnung "Profi-Teichschlammsauger" ist meiner Meinung eine Abqualifizierung aller Profis.

Wenn jemand einen wirklich guten, dauerhaft zuverlässigen Teischschlamm-Sauger kennt ...ich bin interessiert. :beten ...ich wäre auch bereit mehr Geld als für einen neuen F1 oder Pondovac oder "was auch immer" zu zahlen ...die Teile sollten einfach nur stabil und zuverlässig sein.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

,

meinen hatte ich im Juli 2008 gekauft - also noch Garantie. Die Onlineverlängerung hatte ich nicht  gemacht, mein Fachhändler sagte aber vorhin da wäre trotzdem was machbar. Oase ist gegenüber Fachhändlern sehr kulant. Ich bringe das gesamte Teil Ende dieser Woche zum FH und hoffe auf Reperatur. Sollte er nicht mehr auf Grund von Teilemangel von Oase reperiert werden können so bekomme ich wohl ein sehr günstiges Kaufangebot für den PV 4. Ich bin mal gespannt - wenigstens entstehen keine Versandkosten für mich. Wenn er nicht mehr repariert werden und der Neupreis für den PV4 150 € übersteigt greife ich zur Baumarktvariante.

Der PV4 hat die besseren Alurohre, macht sich bei größeren Tiefen besser.

Na mal sehn was passiert.


----------



## Stoer (12. März 2012)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*

Hallo Jens,

ich habe dasTeil wieder zurückgeschickt. Bei mir fing er auch an zu dampfen und der gesteckte Ablaufschlauch ist mir paarmal abgeflogen und hat die Terrasse verschlammt.

Kann Dir leider auch nichts besseres empfehlen.
Auf der Seite im Oase Forum, bekommt das Ding auch vernichtende Kritiken.


----------



## eliaszwerg (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Oase Teichsauger Pondovac 3*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ,
> 
> meinen hatte ich im Juli 2008 gekauft - also noch Garantie. Die Onlineverlängerung hatte ich nicht  gemacht, mein Fachhändler sagte aber vorhin da wäre trotzdem was machbar. Oase ist gegenüber Fachhändlern sehr kulant. Ich bringe das gesamte Teil Ende dieser Woche zum FH und hoffe auf Reperatur. Sollte er nicht mehr auf Grund von Teilemangel von Oase reperiert werden können so bekomme ich wohl ein sehr günstiges Kaufangebot für den PV 4. Ich bin mal gespannt - wenigstens entstehen keine Versandkosten für mich. Wenn er nicht mehr repariert werden und der Neupreis für den PV4 150 € übersteigt greife ich zur Baumarktvariante.
> 
> ...





HALLO RALF

leider schaffe ich es nicht anders dir zu schreiben, deshalb auf diesem Weg!
Wir sind zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Teichschlammsauger und haben uns den Pondovac 3 und 4 angesehen! Nun habe ich gesehen, dass du einen bzw auch beide getestet hast und würde gerne deine Erfahrungen hören! Wir haben einen Schwimmteich ca. 8,5x4,5 und  ca. 1,60 tief. Algen haben wir (bisher) keine wollen also nur Mulm der sich am Boden oder an den Steinen abgelagert hat wegsaugen.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Margit


----------

